# Water penetration



## Colsom (Mar 13, 2011)

I think am in trouble here! 
Just uncovered the van (1993 Eldis Eclipse on a Renault Trafic) from the winter and found that I have water damage in the sleeping compartment above the cab. The lower part of the bulkhead were it meets the bed is soft and rough to touch, as though it has been soaking up water. It is approx three inches by twenty inches. 
Is this something I can repair\fix myself or is it a job for the professionals. 
Any advice would be much appreciated


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

You said "uncovered" the van. I would think your problem is condensation and not water penetration.

Some motorhome covers do not 'breathe'. Open all your doors and windows on a warm sunny day or get a dehumidifier. As a short term (and cheap) way, put bowls of salt in the affected area (after removing all bedding, mattresses etc.)


----------



## Colsom (Mar 13, 2011)

*Water Penetration*

Hi 747
The cover I ordered was delivered late in November, *just* as the snow came so I had to wait for the white stuff to clear, then I put on the breathable cover also laid out some salt in plastic containers in the van!
I do hope your right but any way of telling if it is rain getting in?


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi Colsom,

I have no knowledge of tracing water ingress but I would imagine it would mean removing panels.

You can buy a cheap damp meter I believe. At least that way you can test the whole area.

Hopefully someone will join in with something more accurate.

Best of luck.


----------

